# Non-central A/C options for 60's ranch house?



## Loki (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry in advance if I use any of the wrong terminology.

I have an early 60's ranch house, with original single pane windows.  A section of the window opens on a hinge (you push it open).  Is it possible for me to use any kind of window installed A/C unit with this type of window?

If not, what other (non-central) A/C options do I have?  It is about to get hot, and I am feeling a little desperate.

I have spent hours online trying to figure this out, and I must not be using the right search terms, because I am not finding the answers I need.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hvactechfw (Jun 25, 2011)

research portable ac


----------



## kok328 (Jun 25, 2011)

You would have to remove the hinge screws and take that portion of the window completely out.  Then install you A/C unit and fill in around it with wood or something that will seal up the remainder of the opening that will provide some R-value and look.


----------



## Loki (Jun 26, 2011)

kok328 said:


> You would have to remove the hinge screws and take that portion of the window completely out.  Then install you A/C unit and fill in around it with wood or something that will seal up the remainder of the opening that will provide some R-value and look.



Thank you so much, kok328, I will look into doing this.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2011)

A condo complex down the road from me has them built into extireor walls. I don't know if that's what you can buy or if the modify a window unit.


----------

